# I propose a monthly contest!!



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Many of us have cast iron dutch ovens.
They were (and are) the utility of choice for campfire cooking which we all know is a skill set for many an emergency.

This weekend some friends of mine & I are meeting up and the contest is baking a loaf of bread from scratch in a dutch oven. We are allowing charcoal but as we develop this skill will switch to fire-pit coals only.

What to you folks think about a monthly event? Post pictures and recipes in the "cast Iron Cooking thread maybe. Or this thread.

I'll let you know how my first loaf turns out.

Moby


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

*My choice for this weekends bread contest*

http://www.alaskafromscratch.com/2012/07/27/dutch-oven-crusty-bread/


----------



## MCNSemperFi (Mar 25, 2014)

Moby76065 said:


> Many of us have cast iron dutch ovens.
> They were (and are) the utility of choice for campfire cooking which we all know is a skill set for many an emergency.
> 
> This weekend some friends of mine & I are meeting up and the contest is baking a loaf of bread from scratch in a dutch oven. We are allowing charcoal but as we develop this skill will switch to fire-pit coals only.
> ...


Good luck on your first loaf!

I cook in my cast iron almost exclusively, but I don't have a Dutch Oven - yet. It's on my wish list.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Moby, send me an email when you have the next cook-off.


----------



## HillbillyGirl (May 5, 2011)

How did it go? 

If you haven't already, check out the book, "Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day," it's has a wealth of knowledge and great for the beginner and beyond bread baker.

I taught myself how to cook/bake in a DO using hot coals and over an open fire. It wasn't until I started reading DO cookbooks that I first read about using charcoal. I still find it difficult to use charcoal.

I'd be interested in a monthly CI/DO event.


----------

